# Sharpening Chisels & Plane Irons



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A couple people have asked recently about sharpening chisels & irons...

So after changing papers today and out of boredom I figured I'd snap a couple pics of what I use...

Grit starts at 150 and goes down to 800. I ugly use the 150 on first time sharpening and for refinishing plane soles... It's on a glass pane that I really need to mount on a piece of MDF...

I finish up with a stropping...

Works for me...

~tom


----------

